# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  neue Kategorien

## th_puc

Hallo Administratoren,

habe ich die Möglichkeit eine neue Kategorie anzulegen. Denke eher nicht, denn Ordnung muss sein. Darum möchte ich den Vorschlag für eine Kategorie: 'Behandlungsverlauf' machen. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass die langfristigen Prognosen (Inkontinenz, Erektion ... ) ausführlich besprochen wurden, m.E. nicht aber die Probleme, die direkt nach einem Eingriff (vor allem und hier: ambulante Brachy-Therapie) auftreten. So Fragen, wie: ist das jetzt normal? oder wie lange dauert das denn? könnte man in Form eines Tagebuchs niederlegen und Mitbetroffenen zur Verfügung stellen.

MfG

Thomas

----------


## Holger

Hallo Thomas,

danke für den Hinweis; wir werden darüber zu gegebener Zeit beraten.

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

